# kent shells exsplode barell



## mmeng811 (Mar 23, 2007)

split barrol in four pices wad stuck 870 3 inch remington couldnt fell my hand four 3 hours mad as hell any advice :******:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I can't figure how you shot your shotgun with an obstructed barrel and figure it's anyone's fault but your own.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

......also limited ability to spell and use punctuation...........
:bs:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

No way a wad would get stuck. Haven't you seen Mythbusters where they welded an f'n steel rod into the barrel of an 870, shot it, and it basically blew the weld out. They came to the conclusion that todays weapons are built too good to get that classic peeling back of the barrel. All it did to that gun was split the end a little bit.

If your barrel did in fact explode, you had something seriously lodged in it.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

A little deductive reasoning would say that shooting steel this time of year would mean spring snow goose hunting. Fields are quite wet and muddy. 2"-3" of mud inadvertantly gobbed in the end of the barrel would ruin your day, and your barrel.

Advise: Go mow some more lawns you're going to need to buy a new shotgun, or at least a new barrel.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Looks like someone doing a little :stirpot: by the looks of it to me.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

mmeng811 said:


> split barrol in four pices wad stuck 870 3 inch remington couldnt fell my hand four 3 hours mad as hell any advice :ticked:


1. Cool off.

2. Buy new barrel.

3. In the future, don't fire your shotgun with an obstruction in the barrel.

huntin1


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

bandman said:


> Looks like someone doing a little :stirpot: by the looks of it to me.


That's what happens on weekends when it's too windy to shoot and the forecast doesn't cooperate to fish!


----------



## bigboresonly (Jan 29, 2007)

There's a couple things in his statement that aren't clear enough to pass judgement on. First of all, does his statement mean that after he shot a Kent shell through an unobstructed barrel, it blew up on him, and during inspection, he found that for some reason the wad had stuck? If it was in there to prior to firing, well....that was the problem. I am on a lot of other forums, that have nothing to do with guns, and there are a lot of people envolved in those forums from other countries. Their translations be no so good suntienes. Would you do any better contributing to a Russian forum? I wouldn't.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

> No way a wad would get stuck


You are very wrong, a wad can and will get stuck in your gun. I had a Kent wad get stuck, really stuck, in my Benelli one time. Luckily it didnt explode on me, probably because Benelli's are just that much better than Remingtons :wink:


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

my 870 is heavy barrel, i just happen to shoot a 3 inch high brass magnum ( for my street sweeper ) in it, and it does just fine... you would have to pretty much stick teh barrel in concrete, dry it, and fire it to spit it


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> I had a Kent wad get stuck, really stuck, in my Benelli one time. Luckily it didnt explode on me


That's interesting............ where did the explosion go?


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

if you had one stuck too, then that justifies him, but the 870 is still farely thick, compared to my 88 makes you sound like it has a steel wad...intresting, but if the wad got stuck, why would it come out of the cartige? why would it only go so far? maybe it has an expanding flaw due to heat after so many shots?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Horsager said:


> bandman said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like someone doing a little :stirpot: by the looks of it to me.
> ...


I just want to make sure that you know I was talking about the original poster because it was his first post and it just likes like something intended to get a few people riled up. It looks like he's barely competent enough to write yet alone handle a firearm. You know I would never doubt you when it comes to guns & ammunition Horsager. :wink: (I didn't know if you knew I intended that towards him or not, but I just wanted to make sure.) Rock on Zakk!! :rock: :wink:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

mmeng811 said:


> split barrol in four pices


what the hell does that mean?



mmeng811 said:


> wad stuck 870 3 inch


what the hell does that mean?



mmeng811 said:


> remington couldnt fell my hand four 3 hours


what the hell does that mean?



mmeng811 said:


> mad as hell any advice


what the hell does that mean??


----------

